# [SOLVED] Windows XP not detecting ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter



## Magical-Trever (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Tech Support Forum.

A few months a go I got a PC and so I bought this ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter so I can connect to the Internet wireless. The OS for this PC is Windows 7 and the USB Network adapter works fine.

Since I am a gamer, I want to switch the Wireless over to my other PC (Windows XP) and connect the router locally.

Whenever I try to connect the USB network adapter on to my Windows XP it wont recognize it as a Network adapter.

I am using a ASUS N13 802.11n usb wireless adapter by the way.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Windows XP not detecting ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter*

Have you tried installing the drivers for the ASUS Wireless Adapter?


----------



## Magical-Trever (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP not detecting ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter*



JMPC said:


> Have you tried installing the drivers for the ASUS Wireless Adapter?


I did try that but I couldn't find anything. I think I found the driver and will try again.


----------



## Magical-Trever (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP not detecting ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter*

I installed the driver, it still doesn't work. I noticed the USB device doesn't light up when it does when I normally connect it to my Windows 7 PC.


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP not detecting ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter*

go back to device manager and uninstall the driver for the wireless adapter and then reboot and reinstall.


----------



## Magical-Trever (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP not detecting ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter*

Still comes up with.


----------



## Magical-Trever (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP not detecting ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter*

I found when I try to add hardware it comes up with "This device cannot start (code10)"


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Windows XP not detecting ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter*

code 10 is typically driver related.

If the device came with a CD, try the driver on the CD. You could also check the manufacturers website for an updated driver.

You may also want to ensure XP is up to date. Some drivers only work with specific versions...typically the lastest service pack.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows XP not detecting ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter*

Some wireless devices require the software to be installed prior to installing the device. 
That info should have been included with the device.


----------



## Magical-Trever (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP not detecting ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter*



Tyree said:


> Some wireless devices require the software to be installed prior to installing the device.
> That info should have been included with the device.


So what does that mean.


And also I can't find the CD for my USB-N13 but I don't even remember needing to use one for my Windows 7.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP not detecting ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter*



Magical-Trever said:


> I installed the driver, it still doesn't work. I noticed the USB device doesn't light up when it does when I normally connect it to my Windows 7 PC.


What driver did you install? Was it from the ASUS website?

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Networks - ASUS USB-N13


----------



## Magical-Trever (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP not detecting ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter*



makinu1der2 said:


> What driver did you install? Was it from the ASUS website?
> 
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Networks - ASUS USB-N13


I went to Downloads >> Windows XP >> Utlities >> Version 4.3.0.6

I check out the Wireless >> Version 3.1.0.0 but I didn't know what to do with the files.

Is the Version 3.1.0.0 the driver? And if it is how do I install the files.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Windows XP not detecting ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter*



> I went to Downloads >> Windows XP >> Utlities >> Version 4.3.0.6


This is not your driver.



> I check out the Wireless >> Version 3.1.0.0 but I didn't know what to do with the files.


Unzip the file. Right click your adapter in Device Manager and choose reinstall driver. When Windows asks, point it to the correct folder.


----------



## Magical-Trever (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP not detecting ASUS 802.11n USB Network adapter*

Thanks gcavan! Now I can finally link the router locally to my Windows 7 PC and let the Windows XP use the wireless.


----------

